# Informative HDMI article



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Denizens of this forum might like this article, which is from Broadcast Engineering, a trade mag that consumers probably rarely see:

http://broadcastengineering.com/infrastructure/hdmi-cabling-20110102/

It has the best explanations I've seen of the various differences between HDMI versions and how they relate to what can and can't be done with them.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

Nice! Thanks!


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

Indeed, Very nice. Great explanation on the difference between standard and high speed cables. Thanks.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Good information, thanks Tom.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Topic should be moved to a general forum.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I agree with Nick so I'm moving it the HD Displays forum.

Mike


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Also, Wikipedia has a comprehensive, detailed treatment of HDMI, *here*.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

TomCat said:


> Denizens of this forum might like this article, which is from Broadcast Engineering, a trade mag that consumers probably rarely see:
> 
> http://broadcastengineering.com/infrastructure/hdmi-cabling-20110102/
> 
> It has the best explanations I've seen of the various differences between HDMI versions and how they relate to what can and can't be done with them.


We need to somehow get the sales people in stores to read this and the Wikipedia article Nick references.

Mike


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Sigh -- HDMI cables are a huge cash cow for retailers, just as are other A/V cables and Ethernet cables. There's a huge amount of Mumbo-Jumbo about 3D compatible cables and Monster is really going after that niche of the market. Fortunately, Vizio has come out with a fairly reasonably priced group of cables that work just fine with 3D TV's. Of course, we all know about Monoprice as a source of inexpensive cables.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This thread is not about the price of HDMI cables.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Virtually any "high speed" HDMI can handle 3D. I have a $20 one from target which does just fine with my 3D setup.

But I am sure the retailers will deceive the uninformed customers that they need some $200 Monster cable.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

ebaltz said:


> Virtually any "high speed" HDMI can handle 3D. I have a $20 one from target which does just fine with my 3D setup.
> 
> But I am sure the retailers will deceive the uninformed customers that they need some $200 Monster cable.


Pushing overpriced stuff is one thing but I just wish they had a clue as to what the specs really are. I swear they make up stuff as they go along and it contributes to the ignorance of the general public. I had the guy at the AT&T store try to tell me that the Android was based on the Windows NT OS.

It's the same with HDMI. They just don't have a clue and it muddles J. Q. Publics understanding of what's going on.

I think everyone should read the article posted by TomCat. It's good stuff.

Mike


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

For my cable needs, I go over to monoprice.com . Cheap yet good cables.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The article is sort of 'popular electronics for masses'  ... such phrase "_with each pair at 100*W* impedance_" doesn't reveal correct engineering background.
I would recommend Wiki articles instead of it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

"P Smith" said:


> The article is sort of 'popular electronics for masses'  ... such phrase "with each pair at 100W impedance" doesn't reveal correct engineering background.
> I would recommend Wiki articles instead of it.


That's understandable but I think most people will some gods info out of it.

Mike


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This thread is making less and less sense (not since or cents)! :nono2:


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Denizens of this forum might like this article, which is from Broadcast Engineering, a trade mag that consumers probably rarely see:
> 
> http://broadcastengineering.com/infrastructure/hdmi-cabling-20110102/
> 
> It has the best explanations I've seen of the various differences between HDMI versions and how they relate to what can and can't be done with them.


Excellent, informative article. Thanks, Tom


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

P Smith said:


> The article is sort of 'popular electronics for masses'  ... such phrase "_with each pair at 100*W* impedance_" doesn't reveal correct engineering background.
> I would recommend Wiki articles instead of it.


Don't we think that it is probably understood that the author meant "100 ohms" but that there was an inadvertent substitution by the publisher who may not have an ohms symbol on that font? Or something like that? Attacking his engineering background is a low blow; let's give him the benefit of the doubt.

I'd read the wikipedia explanation before I saw this article; it's not half as comprehensive, and that is why I offered this one.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would more appreciate Wiki's info then the article. Nothing missed at Wiki and you'll see more details and gather more facts there.


----------

